# Recording Cable TV to PC (Charter, Dish, Etc..)



## happy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, so I was wodering if it was possible to hook up Charter cable line to my pc so I woud be able to record shows on there?  Is this possible without  DVR box?  

Thanks.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes it is.


----------



## happy (Dec 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Yes it is.



Can you post any tv recorders for pc that will be able to pick up all channels coming from Charter?  I looked in newegg and amazon but all are just regular tv tuners and not cable tuner and the one that can pick up cable is super expensive.

Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 19, 2011)

You usually have to go from a tuner box to the PC if the signal is coded...If not all you have to do is run a signal scan and setup the recording in WMC or with whatever program comes with the tuner.


----------



## happy (Dec 19, 2011)

So do you mean if I have a charter box that sends the signal to tv via rca cable, I can divert the rca wires(or s-vide) to the tuner card?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 19, 2011)

Some tuners yes, but most simply use COAX...You usually get the best picture with coax.


----------



## happy (Dec 19, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Some tuners yes, but most simply use COAX...You usually get the best picture with coax.



Can you post a suggestion of a tuner that will work for my purpose?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 19, 2011)

This is the only TUNERhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116036 Ive got to work properly....I tried the 1800, the 1250 a few different Pinnicle models etc....

I'm sure others have better suggestions though....My experience with the other tuners was the PIC and sound were slightly off on recordings....but not with the 2250....

Ive heard that some of the Tuner boxes are fairly good and work great with wifi networks...but I don't have any experience with those.


----------



## happy (Dec 19, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> This is the only TUNERhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116036 Ive got to work properly....I tried the 1800, the 1250 a few different Pinnicle models etc....
> 
> I'm sure others have better suggestions though....My experience with the other tuners was the PIC and sound were slightly off on recordings....but not with the 2250....
> 
> Ive heard that some of the Tuner boxes are fairly good and work great with wifi networks...but I don't have any experience with those.



So I can either plug the coaxial cable from charter directly to the tuner card or use the charter cable box provided and just use the rca or s-video cable to the tuner card right?

Thanks you


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry for the delay...You could but if I remember right the picture quality isn't as good...btw I think that goes on sale a lot....I only paid $69.99 with free shipping about a year and a half ago...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2011)

My ATI HD650 has done me very well in any OS. They can be found for like $50 too!

Just like this one, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003F8O690/?tag=tec06d-20, but this is the 750 and not my 650 This is the one I have, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000W5U3N2/?tag=tec06d-20 and I use MCE to record.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think I'll give this a try this on my HTPC....I guess it works on win 7 as well....for the price it's worth a try...at least for me.


----------



## happy (Dec 24, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> I think I'll give this a try this on my HTPC....I guess it works on win 7 as well....for the price it's worth a try...at least for me.



Thanks for the suggestions.

Well I have researched more in depth of the whole tv tuner and pvr are thing.  I notice that if I were to get the low end (cheap tv tuner cards),  the tv tuner will not be able to receive the unencrypted or not be able to get all the channels.  Is this true?  Do I have to get a pvr and manually record tv shows when playing through the s-video or composite of the pvr tuner?  OR do I have to get the CETON.

Thank you


----------

